# Question on 1967 12 bolt E brake cables



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm ordering E brake cables for my 1966 GTO that has a 12 bolt rear from a 1967 SS Chevelle. I see Ames lists the rear cables for 64-67 GTO. Is the Chevy 67 12 bolt the same as the Pontiac?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't know, but Im redoing my 67 ebrake, now.

At the end of the day, the ebrake is a lot less complicated than most people make it out to be... and I say that based on the fact that half the cars Ive ever owned, had it disconnected, for no reason.

Worse case scenario, you might need to extend the threaded cable adjuster or move a hook.

I might be way off but I think youll be able to make it work, easily.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Maybe check the website of a company that sells both Pontiac and Chevy parts. Look up the cable for the chevelle and the GTO, and see if the part number is the same.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I did check with Summit and Raybestos and Dorman sites, the info they posted isn't consistent, some show 64 -66, some show 67 - 71, but all the rear cables are the same length of 33.82, so I'll take a chance, hopefully they'll fit with little to o mods, I'll post results.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I put a 12 bolt in my 66 a couple years back. Used the cables that were on the car. No issues.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

The 12 bolt is a great upgrade for the GTO, only thing better would be a Moser FORD 9", but they're worth more than my 66. Thanks for the info, I'm ordering the cable kit today.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I trick I came up with years ago to remove the old cables at the backing plates was to slip a box-end 1/2" or 9/16" wrench around the spring flutes and run it down to the backing plate. Works like a mini ring compressor, and lets you pull the cable through the backing plate in one easy move. No need for pics and screwdrivers and bloody fingers!


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

For future reference, Original Parts Group, Inc., opgi.com, gives Vehicle Fitment crosses to BOP & Chevy and National Parts Depot, npdlink.com will give the crosses to Ford, Mercury, Chevy, Pontiac & Mopar.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Also, Chicago Muscle Car Parts has a nice selection of service manual diagrams that cover a lot of different makes and models. I did order the cables from Ames, and I'm fairly sure they'll be the same, but they're on back order.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes the diagrams at Chicago Muscle Car are very helpful!


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

Duff said:


> I'm ordering E brake cables for my 1966 GTO that has a 12 bolt rear from a 1967 SS Chevelle. I see Ames lists the rear cables for 64-67 GTO. Is the Chevy 67 12 bolt the same as the Pontiac?


I have a 12 bolt in my 66 convertible and used the ebrake cable kit from Ames and had no issues


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Gtowally said:


> I have a 12 bolt in my 66 convertible and used the ebrake cable kit from Ames and had no issues


Yes, UPS dropped off the cables yesterday, I should have them installed next Week, I'll post results. Thanks!


----------

